# Mct vs Gso



## Trout90 (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm looking for opinions on mct vs gso as carrier oils. I know mct is thinner but have heard about pip being associated with it as well. I'm looking for peoples opinions with more knowledge on each


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2019)

Well that's about what you need to know. Mct seems to get more pip complaints but it varies user to user.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 20, 2019)

I get zero pip with GSO, with MCT I MAY get a little sore if im shaking or moving around. If im still then it's usually fine.
ymmv


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 20, 2019)

pretty much answered your own question. I dont get any PIP from either but i will seldom get a slight knot with the MCT. Now, a couple friends of mine HATE MCT


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 22, 2019)

MCT spoils GSO don't!


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2019)

I make my tren with rendered Bull Fat.


----------



## omnireps (Mar 27, 2019)

mct is the bomb, so much smoother and faster. no more hand cramps, didn't notice anymore pip


----------



## beasto (Apr 9, 2019)

Rendered bull fat mhmmmmm gotta get me some now.


----------

